# cut up salmon for bait..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

my buddy always pick up a pack of salmon fillets with skin on on our way to the lake.. never know what those fish loves so much.. lol. he never have to wait more than an hour to get a bite or 2.. cut them up to any size you want.. the skin help it stay on the hook.. 
next time we go i'm bringing my grill and seasonings..


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Iv heard people using Salmon heads and trout heads for catfish. And sometimes they do better on trout and salmon then cut shad and gills.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I serouisly think catfish bite on anything. We were camping and we caught a bunch of bullheads and cooked them over a fire (YUM!). Anyhow we ran out of bait so we started using the scrap bullhead, and caught more channels and bullheads. Using salmon is new to me, but dont see why it will not work.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Not to offend anyone, but anyone who is anyone in the catfishing world should know about salmon and trout...
Certain times of the year, catfish, mostly channels, will bite on only certain things. Not to say you cant catch a fish on anything but you will cat a few more with ceratin baits and salmon/trout is one of them. The odor and oil that it gives off does something to them, just as at certain times of the year jul-aug catalpa worms are *about* the only thing that cats will take, and i stress the word about because it isnt always the case. But to prove my thinking i will post a pic that shows over 89 lbs of channels caught on salmon chunks on 8-5-06


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

do channel cats grill up nicely? do the bigger ones taste good? like 24" or so? I might try it.


----------

